# Oncology doctor



## countrygirlatheart (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi, Can anyone recommend a good Oncology doctor. I am in remission and will be travelling to Dubai at the end of the year to live there for 5 years. I will need to visit a specialist (Oncology) for the whole time I am living in Dubai. Are the hosipitals well equiped for ultra sounds and mammorgrams.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

countrygirlatheart said:


> Hi, Can anyone recommend a good Oncology doctor. I am in remission and will be travelling to Dubai at the end of the year to live there for 5 years. I will need to visit a specialist (Oncology) for the whole time I am living in Dubai. Are the hosipitals well equiped for ultra sounds and mammorgrams.


Hi there,

A colleague of mine came to Dubai about 3 years ago for one of our corporate events and she is in remission too. Unfortunately while she was here, she needed to visit an oncologist for a certain emergency procedure but none of the hotel were properly equipped so she went back to the UK earlier than planned.
I tried to do a search online to see if any of the private hospitals have dedicated Oncology departments and this is all that I could come up with:

Cancer Care Center

Welcare Hospital :: Find a Physician

I'm still not sure how well equipped they are, but can tell you this....my family has a history of cancer and as a result I know a couple of great oncologists in Bombay, which is about a 3 hour flight from Dubai. That could be one of the options that you could look at if you are considering moving to Dubai. It's certainly not the best, but just thought I'd throw it in.

Good luck with your move!


----------



## countrygirlatheart (Jul 13, 2010)

*Oncology*

Thank you for this information. I will have to look seriously into it. It is so surprising that a country that wants to be noticed by its bling and tall buildings has not kept up with the health issues that are everso increasing.


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't know about private oncologists, but Tawam Hospital in Al Ain is a specialist oncology centre in the UAE. In Dubai, there is an oncology department in Dubai Hospital, but I don't know what their follow up criteria is.

You can search the website Find a Doctor, Search Doctor In Dubai, Medical and General Information Portal | Dubai, UAE. for private practices.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Shekamu is right. There are a couple of public hospitals that have facilities but we do not really know how far advanced they are. There really needs to be more invested into the deveopment of cancer centers in the UAE in general. While there are a lot of awareness campaigns, it really is futile if the hotels are not properly equipped to deal with the cases.

Congratulations on being in remission Countrygirl and do keep me updated on what your plans are with moving here. We hope to see you at our future meet ups by the end of the year! Good luck!


----------

